# Dries Visser Vol 6



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I did not see it jet but I hate some of these videos Like I think it was death by arrow 2 Where they shot the giraffe of a "movable" blind. And then make a hell of a seen about it .I will rather kill myself before doing this kind of low quality shooting because this is not Hunting.
Hendrik


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

When conservation authorities etc put a lid on bowhunting then we can thank these guys for screwing it up for us.

Another thing is that if you dont know better then you may its OK to take shots like this (frontal) and end up losing animals....the thing is you dont get to see all the faliures or the other 3 out of 4 animals that arent recovered because a dodgy shot was taken

Some of the rifle hunting videos / DVD's arent much better either.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*Dries Volume 6*

I too saw the video, in fact I am the younger guy hunting in front of the two guys you mentioned. I am Adam Kilgore from Iowa. The other couple Clent and Judy were hunting in a diffrent camp and the two guys who were hunting lions were in camp with myself and my father before they flew up north to do the lion hunting. I had a great time and loved the place and wish to go back. My kudu althought not the largest had a great spread and a ton of character. I was not aloud to shoot birds from the blind and I do not think it is a common pratice there, but the two guys hunting were huge clients that spent tons of money, hundreds of thousands I would guess. I am not using that as an excuse but I do know that in all outfitts clients and money are important and I think that is why they were aloud to do this. In camp these guys were nice guys to talk to, but there were on a whole diffrent page as far a hunting goes. They hunted all over the world every day, and I had to spend a year in Iraq to save up the money to take my father and I over, but they seemed nice enough


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It is truly unbelievable that in this day and age where bowhunting is "under fire" from most sides and we all as bowhunters have a magnifying glass over us, that somebody like Dries Visser deems it ok/ethical/smart to put such images on a dvd to sell worldwide. Surely one would want to portray the best possible image if you are seen as one of the biggest names in the industry? Can he be so arrogant that he feels he is above the laws we as Proffesional Hunters have sworn to abide by?

There should surely be other or "better" hunts to put on film??? Why something like this? Anyway, anybody with half a wit knows that THERE ARE NO (GEEN, LUTHO, NIKS) FREE ROAMING AND/OR WILD LIONS IN SA! Especially not the fat, MGM Lions shown on current dvd's.

It is our responsibility to make sure "the powers that be" understand that we DO NOT feel that this is ok, if not, we are all going to suffer. The anti's are not going to go after Dries Visser, but after BOWHUNTERS in general.

Dvd's like this gives the anti's all the ammo they need.


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Engee et al,

The reason why these chaps show volume and not quality is that it requires effort, editing and brainpower to put a decent DVD / video together. I've been involved in the making of a commercial video on spearfishing (editing and spearing) and it takes hours to put together a few minutes of broadcast footage

Unfortunately a lot of consumers just like to see the kill and are not interested in the preparation,research etc that goes into a successful,clean kill, nor are they interested in the thinking, ethics and tradition that goes into hunting. 

I would be interested in seeing if a truly educational,entertaining series of DVD's would be supported in South Africa by bowhunters. 

Balky


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't seen the DVD but after being at the SCI show in Reno and seeing what some of these guys have showing at their booths it wouldn't surprise me at all if they discontinue hunting, never mind bowhunting.

Some of these outfitters promotional DVD's are nothing more than a death fest! It was truly heartbreaking to see some of that footage.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It's a shame to see what some guys see as "good taste".


----------

